

Democrats release voting application code - netsmashers
https://github.com/democrats/voter-registration

======
tokenadult
Previous submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4464186>

(Yes, HN definitely needs to improve the code of the duplicate submission
detector.)

